# Help! Tonkinese boy (1 year old) yowls constantly. Going mad...!



## Lazulia (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all, 

I really need your advice on this. 

My one year old tonkinese boy is yowling (screaming really) all the time - day and night. During the day, it's fairly annoying. But the fact that he yowls during the night makes it impossible to sleep. I suspect the neighbours are plotting my assassination. 

It doesn't seem to be linked to anything in particular (eating, toilet, etc). I know tonks are vocal cats, but this is beyond vocal. I've had siamese in the past who have been vocal but my tonk's meowing is beyond anything I've ever heard.

He especially likes to to go alone in the hall and scream. Or anywhere really.

Any ideas? 
I can't do the "ignore" tactic - I've tried to ignore his meowing as much as I could but he doesn't stop + I get worried about the neighbours getting angry.

I really don't know what to do - my husband and I can't sleep. I got up around 15 times last night trying to figure out what was wrong with him. Going crazy!

Thanks!
Laz


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi 

Is he neuterd?


----------



## Lazulia (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah yes, forgot to say - yes, he's been neutered  And I have another cat of the same age, an ocicat. So he isn't on his own.


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would say firstly to get a vet to check him out and make sure there is no problem with his health. Then, assuming he is healthy, maybe try feliway or something similar? It is a diffuser type affair that puts calming pheremones into the air. It may just take the edge off??? 

Good luck! I have every sympathy as when we lost one elderly oriental, our other elderly siamese started howling whenever she was in a different room to us, and it drove us nuts! Our solution was to get more kittens!!


----------



## Lazulia (Dec 4, 2009)

He's due for his yearly check up and inoc top up so will ask. But he is the healthiest most energetic (mega hyper) cat I've ever had. 

Yeah I think the feliway is a good idea and I should give it a go. I have the spray version which didn't make much difference but the diffuser might work.

He also usually goes to different rooms to howl, but sometimes he does it right next to us. He's recently discovered that he can get up on the top of the kitchen door so he's likes to do a lot of howling from there at the moment. 

He is otherwise a very sweet and cuddly cat! He bites a bit, mostly my husband, less me. I wonder what frustrates him. Actually, he seems frustrated when he howls!!

Thanks!
Laz


----------

